
CDC: If all Americans wore masks, COVID19 could be controlled in 6-12 weeks - SMAAART
https://www.nytimes.com/video/us/politics/100000007344183/redfield-cdc-masks.html
======
just-juan-post
Several points:

\- Do we trust the CDC this week? Yesterday they were corrupt liars and not to
be trusted. See also next point.

\- Is this a political stunt to push off blame? "Jeez if everyone just wore a
mask we would be done with it, not my fault X people died".

\- What happens once it's "under control"? Do we continue lockdowns and
lifestyle restrictions as they exist today? I have yet to see any country with
reasonable conditions to end their lockdowns. Under what conditions will the
lockdowns and lifestyle changes end?

The definition of "under control" seems to be ever changing.

~~~
ganoushoreilly
Also, i've not actually seen anyone not wearing a mask in Public. I understand
there are _parties_ and events, but every store i've been in (in the south at
that) has had masks on.

I think it's just a fluff piece.

~~~
Tagbert
It really depends on where you are. There are areas where people gather and
mask wearing is spotty or non-existent. Our neighbors recently had a large
party with lots of guest because it was their son’s 10th birthday and they
thought he deserved a big celebration. Only a few of the people wore masks. I
also drove past a group of people outside a church this past weekend and only
a few were wearing masks.

